# Chocolate Bayou LUTES MARINE tourney MAY 7th



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Lutes Marine will hold their 1st fishing event this year on May the 7th.

Details to follow

or call the marina for details

281.393.1021


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Here is the flyer, for more info, call the marina
281-393-1021

*CATAGORIES*


*Black Jack Speckled Trout *
Determined by length, and not to exceed 21" 
Trout must meet or exceed 15"

*Heaviest Redfish (in the slot)*
Determined by Weight
Red must be in the slot 20 - 28"

*Heaviest Flounder less than 20"*
Determined by Weight 
Flounder must meet or exceed 14" and not exceed 20"
If you catch a flounder over 20" take numerous photos and you will be entered in a drawing for a replica
Take pictures on the measuring tape

*Bonus Pot - Only one Payout*
_*Heaviest Sheep-Head*_
Determined by weight, 
Sheep-Head must exceed 14"


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*May 7th, 2011*

*6:00 am - 3:00 pm*

*$45 Entry Fee*

*Door prizes given out at weigh-in*​
*Fishing Rules and Regulations*

1. Tournament begins Saturday May 7th at 6 am and ends at 3 pm
*Everyone must check in the morning of the tournament.*
You must be in line, to weigh-in by 3pm sharp.
2. All Texas Parks and Wildlife rules and laws will be enforced.
3. By entering in the tournament you are agreeing to the release form set fourth and cannot hold Lutes Marine liable for damages, injury or death.
4. This is an individual tournament
5. Everyone in your boat must be entered in the tournament.
6. All fish must be taken by Rod and Reel only!
7. Artificial and live bait allowed
8. Any fish that is deemed illegal will result in all the contestants' fish to be disqualified in all categories.
*THIS INCLUDES ALL MUTILATED AND ALTERED FISH.*
9. *Boundaries* include any location West of the Galveston I-45 Causeway and any body of water East of Christmas and Drum Bay, including Greens Cut, West Bay, Chocolate Bay / Bayou, Halls Bay/ Bayou, San Luis Pass, Cold Pass, Bastrop Bay/ Bayou. *Areas not within the fishing area are: East Galveston Bay or adjacent bodies of water, any Jetty Complex, any "Beach front", Surfside, Brazos River, Matagorda and its adjacent bodies of water.
*10. An adult must accompany any minor, under the age of sixteen, fishing in the tournament
11. No pooling fish
12. This is an amateur fishing tournament, Sorry "NO GUIDES" allowed.
13. _The more people that fish in the tournament, the more places that will be paid out. One place for every 15 entry's to the tournament per division. Lutes Marine has the right to round up entries to add another payout._

*All decisions made by the Weigh Master are final!!!!!*​ 
*A portion of entries goes to TP&W, Flounder restocking foundation*


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

we have conformation of a good group coming out on th 7th

to get on the mailing list PM me your email


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

This is a great event and it's happening this weekend.

The weather will actully shape up and the wind is suppose to calm down some ....

Reports have been coming out on the email list.

Special Thanks goes out to Capt Steve Walko with Texas Ratteling rigs for sending over some tackle packs .... he supports what we do with the flounder conservation.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

The weather could not be shaping up any better ....

If your gonna fish the area, come out and particapate


----------

